# August trail cam pics.



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2013)

A new twist to pulling cards, it's officially horse fly season.  On a positive note, the big bucks are cooperating quite well. Set up a new Monster Raxx site about a month ago on a log and seems like every critter in the woods is chewing on it.

MP6 Black













It's a cjcocn sighting. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2013)

2012 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 11, 2013)

2012 Red 40





















2013 Black 60





MP-E5


----------



## srb08 (Aug 27, 2013)

Good pics, thanks for sharing.
You have a few nice Bucks roaming around.


----------



## rattler362 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dang nice pic's Art can't wait to see once hunting season start'sopcorn:


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you!! Love hunting, made my night!


Sent from my iPhone guaranteeing nothing.


----------

